# Old Collectables



## tolkaze (Jul 13, 2011)

I was watching an old episode of "Pickers" and he bought an old Winchester flashlight for a dollar, and valued it at over $50.


So it got me thinking, that I want to expand my collection on old lights. So far I only have a few old lights, with my most "Classic" light being an Eveready Capitan, which I got for $5 at a market. 

I would love to get a more lights, but I don't really know anything about older lights, so I was wondering if anybody had any resources on what old lights are out there, and what their value is? More importantly, I would love to know where people go to get old lights. They don't need to be rare, I am thinking older lights. Before the "golden age of incandescants"

Advice? Links? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/ Old lights can be found at garage sales,estate sales,flea markets and antique stores you just have to be on the lookout.Thrift stores like Goodwill may also be worth checking out.In general flashlights don't seem to command the big prices that other collectibles/antiques get.The Winchester flashlights fetch higher prices because old Winchester items are popular with collectors and appeal to a broader market.When buying any lights check the inside.Many lights look OK on the outside but may be badly corroded inside from the batteries.Even lights that work may have leaking batteries in them so it is always best to look.


----------

